# [email protected]'s Jungle Park 4/21/13



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

T Jet time again at Jungle Park! Doors open for practice at Noon o'clock on Sunday 4/21/13. Races start by 2PM. Speed, thrills and spectacular crashes in Skinny, Fat Tire and Indy Car classes! IROC if time allows. Seven measly bucks gets you pop, pizza, plaques for the top three in each class and all the competitive T Jet racing you can handle.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Finally got the Indy car to get out of its own way and would love to try it out. Unfortunately I Have company that weekend and cannot attend. Sorry!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

i should be there see u .


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm in Al !!


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry me and my slow cars cannot make this race. Hey mike your on your on your own this race. 

Slow Ed


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ill be there!! Ed, send me some FAST cars to run again. Looks like I better get some Tnt going soon so I can compete


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> i should be there see u .


Out of retirement already ?


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Plan On It*

Be there with money and my Special Cars, Zooooooooooooom I go. Haaa Bon Jour has returned, welcome back and Good Luck to all.:dude:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

i said i should be there didnt say any thing about racin did i. get it. 




p.s. u dorks


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I have it marked on the calander. I will bring my snow shovel this time. lol Pat


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

just giving it a bump


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*Time*

About what time do you finish up? It's a long haul back home on a Sunday evening.


----------



## dasarch (Jan 9, 2013)

*Race at Jungle Park*

I'm planning on being there - somebody's got to finish last...


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Tim, we get done around 6 or 7. If we have time we will also run a IROC race but you don't have to stay and run all the classes. Al had a large turn out at his last race and we did not run the IROC Mustangs. Pat


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Thanks Pat Trying to work out the details.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

*oh rats*

Not going to make this one. See ya the 27th at ZBT Speedway


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Tim, I might not make it also. I came down with a cold Thursday at work and took Friday off from work. I'm feeling better now but will see on sunday. Pat


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Cant make it either. Heading back to Home Town. Daughters house is under water.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

dropping like flys.:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I am going to be there,I am sure we will still have plenty of racers.:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

honda27 said:


> dropping like flys.:wave:


Maybe we need someone who attracts flies....


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

ajd350 said:


> Maybe we need someone who attracts flies....


I know just the guy.:freak:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey guys have fun with out me. I'm feeling better but my other have is now sick. Will see you guys next week at ZBT raceway. Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Take care of her, Pat. Race ya later!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ya, my turn to take care of her. Will be more races. Maybe I will work on some cars. I have a new controller to try out. Might nave to retire my old one. Mike should have 1 also. Pat


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

cool now i can race 4 third place. zoom we go.:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

:freak:


honda27 said:


> cool now i can race 4 third place. zoom we go.:wave:


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

I will see you guys with the pancakes laughs and good clean fun at the Jungle!:tongue:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ok,What did I miss today. I was still a little under the weather today. Will be good to go on Saturday at Chris's. Did Darrell make top 3 in any classes? Pat


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Missed some close racing again @ the Jungle! Thanks to Pat not showing up, darrell pulled a 3rd in one class. Cant remember if it was Indy or iroc. Results will be posted soon.... come on Al! I'm in Als shoes now, I remember him saying "damn that grand sport of mikes is fast!" Now I'm saying it about his. Haha


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

ty again al 4 a good day of races and food. and yes i took a 3rd place in indy cars caues u were not there to beat me by 5 feet lol. my first plaque to woo hoo.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

5 feet or 6 inches does not matter as long as I stay in front of Darrell. Will see you and the rest of the guys Saturday. Darrell your welcome. Pat


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey AL - thanks for hosting it was great fun!. Thanks for the loaner cars for skinny and indy. Will definitely be back. Great racing! Nice to put faces to names. Nice to meet all of the guys! Great group of guys..


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

It was a beautiful day outside, but eleven TJet faithful hit the track for some tight competiton again! We welcomed Mike Block, all the way from behind the cheddar curtain in Wisconsin, for his first appearance here. 

Here's how it all shook out in Skinny class.
1. Al DeYoung 66 laps
2. Mike Wontorski 64 
3. Mike Block 61 with a loaner car!
4. Rick Brown 60
5. Darrell Swisher 57
6. John Schroeder 57
7. Sam '9Finger' Heitz 57
8. Doug Strom 56
9. Brian Stopper 56
10.Jeremy Wontorski 56
11.Tom Mulligan 50

Wide Tire (Slip-on Fray)

1. Mike Wontorski 78
2. Al DeYoung 77
3. Mike Block 75
4. Rick Brown 73
5. Doug Strom 72
6. John Schroeder 71
7. Sam Heitz 67
8. Darrell Swisher 65
9. Brian Stopper 64
10. Jeremy Womtorski 62
11. Tom Mulligan 59

And in Indy Class

1. "Rocket" Mike Wontorski 68
2. Al "wish I could beat Mike" DeYoung 65
3. Darrell "Woo Hoo!" Swisher 64
4. Rick Brown 63
5. Mike Block 61
6. John Schroeder 58
7. Doug Strom 57
8. Sam Heitz 57
9. Jeremy Wontorski 53
10. Brian Stopper 52
11. Tom Mulligan 49

In IROC class, we had to settle a tie between Brian and Mike W. When the smoke cleared, Brian was victorious. Way to go, Brian!

Thanks again to all who attended! Al


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

we want to see the pics u took lol.:wave:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Al, Looks like I missed some good races. It would have been good to meet Mike Block. I have his program to run my track. Pat


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I'll try to get the pics up tomorrow nite.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

*Here ya go!*


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)




----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Al for a great time at the jungle got lucky by winning the iroc thats because I fired the three dog slow drivers in the other races. Thanks Brian:tongue:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

I see the nice pics, sorry I missed it, I also see Bon-Jour still has the wrong type of windshield in his skinny tire car, oh well, that Darrell, lol. Its all in fun, Bon-Jour :dude:


----------

